# Pittsburgh or bust (anthrocon from the west coast)



## VesperDragon (Nov 8, 2011)

well, i posted this in two other places but who cares lets try one more.

i live in California and i want to go to anthrocon,  BUT i don't really want to go alone... again. it was a pain to fly  there all by myself. so i was thinking about trying to set up a trip.

perhaps if there is any other California based furs here. we might be able to fly out to anthrocon together it will make things better. it makes the flight easier, we could make a few new friends and it might even be cheaper.

hopefully i can get through to someone, i am not into the idea of going out there alone again.


----------



## CatWaffles (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi 

I'm from California as well and will most likely be going to next years Anthrocon. I went "alone" last year as well and although it was pretty cool, I think it would be better with someone. I could meet you and any other califurs at the con, but however, I will be flying with some people and I got all that planned so I cannot fly with you, sorry  

Have you tried posting this on the Anthrocon forums, btw? I think you'll get better results there.


----------



## Pine (Nov 9, 2011)

Maybe you can try bringing a non-furry friend? I went to AC this year from Montana with a friend who didn't know anything about the fandom, and we still had a blast.


----------



## VesperDragon (Nov 9, 2011)

CatWaffles said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm from California as well and will most likely be going to next years Anthrocon. I went "alone" last year as well and although it was pretty cool, I think it would be better with someone. I could meet you and any other califurs at the con, but however, I will be flying with some people and I got all that planned so I cannot fly with you, sorry
> 
> Have you tried posting this on the Anthrocon forums, btw? I think you'll get better results there.



i have posted it on further confusion forum on anthrocon forum and on anthrocon facebook, the only reply i got was from uncle kage saying it was a good idea...

i suppose it's possible no one is responding that far down the line but seriously you two are like the only people to reply to this, unless you count all the people from the other thread i posted telling me that my spelling was terrible and i should move my thread... i was actually told i should be ashamed of my spelling... granted it was because i misspelled Pittsburgh (pitsberg, <,< whatever) but i suppose im getting off topic...

-sigh- i duknow its getting annoying now, i wanted to get on this asap so that we could plan it out in advanced making the entire trip easier to do. but i suppose i just dont know anyone on this side. i know so little furs on the west coast that its like im the only one out here. i know thats not true but i digress.

http://www.anthrocon.org/node/7344/west-coastcalifornia-furs-interested-flying-anthrocon

http://www.furtherconfusion.org/forums/index.php/t/2053/


----------



## VesperDragon (Dec 19, 2011)

UPDATE!

well its more then 6 months to anthrocon and I'm nervous. i want to get a flight, and all that wounder full stuff together to go, but im still grasping on the idea someone might reply to my thread and actually consider going with me. maybe after FC there could be more people willing to go but i dont even know anymore. not sure if i will have enough money, i hope so but at the moment not sure. i really want to get a good flight, you know one that has less then 2 stops? maybe even a direct flight if at all possible. if anyone see's this and is interested let me know, if not... well this threads technically dead anyway so wrever.


----------



## Inashne117 (Dec 21, 2011)

Nor cal fur here, heading to AC.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 21, 2011)

Just a word of advice to you, OP: the lack of interest is most likely due to it being half a year away still. Most people procrastinate and then worry about their plans near the deadline. 

That being said, you'd probably find more interest if you were looking to share a hotel room or something at the con instead of looking for a flying buddy to get there with.


----------



## VesperDragon (Dec 30, 2011)

Inashne117 said:


> Nor cal fur here, heading to AC.



well hey, you going to further confusion? perhaps we could meet there and maybe discuss things



Jashwa said:


> Just a word of advice to you, OP: the lack of interest is most likely due to it being half a year away still. Most people procrastinate and then worry about their plans near the deadline.
> 
> That being said, you'd probably find more interest if you were looking to share a hotel room or something at the con instead of looking for a flying buddy to get there with.



being that i procrastinate on a lot of things i understand peoples habit to procrastinate, however i also understand the fact that the earlier you order a flight the better deal you get. last time i ordered a flight at least 4 months in advance, it was a flight with 2 stops there and 1 stop back, and it still cost my 400 dollars. i nether have the money nor the luxury to procrastinate on this, i HAVE to start planning now. to give myself and others leeway and a little time to procrastinate a little. i realize a lot can happen in 4 months, but again, money is an issue and any way i can save money is usually better, though i would like a less stressful flight this time... preferably.

well that's a bit complicated, you see I'm actually talking to someone who lives on the east coast and seeing if he is going. if he goes, I'm going to be sharing a room with him... alone... no ifs ands or buts. (then again if he's going ill go with or without a buddy) <///< it will be our first meet and i kinda want some alone time with him. that being said, i am more then willing to split on a room if that doesn't work out. as of right now i have to pester him a little for him to come up with a decisions on whether or not he's going.

in addition to this I'm actually talking to a person who lives in Las Vegas who also seems to be interested (its complicated, and I'm not even sure its going to work out).

lastly my money situation has gotten complicated as well, i still hope to go, but its not going to be easy. again i am going to further confusion so if anyone is interested ill probably post a way to find me there. or we can probably talk about a meet up, ill start checking this thread a bit more often now.


----------



## Inashne117 (Dec 30, 2011)

VesperDragon said:


> well hey, you going to further confusion? perhaps we could meet there and maybe discuss things



Tbh, I'm not sure if I'm going or not. If I were going I'd just pick up a day pass on Saturday. Haven't really payed any attention to FC.


----------



## VesperDragon (Dec 30, 2011)

Inashne117 said:


> Tbh, I'm not sure if I'm going or not. If I were going I'd just pick up a day pass on Saturday. Haven't really payed any attention to FC.



okay well if you plan on going even for a day, we should plan to meet there. just to talk things over you know?


----------

